# First post Advice on planting into corse pea gravel?



## Guest (8 Oct 2008)

hello,

This is my first post on this website i hope your all ok.  I have pea gravel in my tank and it is quite corse.  I am soon to start planting in my fully established community fish tank.  I have around 100 fish of various breads shapes and sizes. Not too big though lol.  I am soon to set up a Diy co2 system and shortly after to plant up my tank.  I am worried about the gravel.  It might be a little corse to have a sucessfull planted tank.  Also my lighting is X4 T8 30W lights 60cm to substate ish.  Any advice on any of these issues including ferts etc would be great.  

Thank you.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2008)

Pea gravel should be OK.  How big are the stones?  You could consider Tropica capsules in the gravel to give things a boost


----------



## vauxhallmark (9 Oct 2008)

What are the tank's dimensions? (LxDxH)

Mark


----------



## Guest (9 Oct 2008)

Hello, 

my tank is 118cm x 41cm x 60cm(LXWXH) roughly 295L

Hope this helps 

Thanks

Gaz


----------

